# [SOLVED] Enable wireless without pressing button



## bfpri (Oct 4, 2005)

Is there currently a way to enable the wireless on a hp pavilion dv4t-1500 laptop without pressing the wireless button?

Thanks


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Enable wireless without pressing button*

It can be enabled/disabled in Device Manager by right-clicking that device and choosing _Disable_ or _Enable_ as appropriate. 

However, bear in mind that if it's disabled in Device Manager, it cannot be enabled with the wireless button.


----------



## bfpri (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Enable wireless without pressing button*

Its already listed as enabled in the device manager.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Enable wireless without pressing button*

I guess there is a physical problem that prevents you from using the switch/button?

I don't think there is a way to turn the wireless radio on if it is in the off position.


----------



## bfpri (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Enable wireless without pressing button*

Solved by starting bios (F10) resetting to default (F9) and saving (F10).


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Glad you got it sorted and Thanks for posting your fix.


----------

